# Shooting a .460 Rowland conversion.....



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone here shot a Glock 21 with the .460 Rowland conversion?
Is it worth the money?
Can the 21 hold up WELL to the stresses and is it accurate?
I,m thinking of using it for deer hunting in Mich.


----------

